# running route websites



## rossi_mac

I used to run, was good in my youth! Not that I'm old!! And I found it very relaxing etc.

Since I last went to the quack he said that I should get more active, so I'm trying.

So I went for a jog the other week, and am finding it a little bit difficult to get motivated these days. I think I've got an over active lazy gland!

A few friends of mine have mentioned particular websites. I was wondering if any of you lot out there know and can recommend any?
I guess a good site with interesting routes would be good.

My oh my that sounds so lazy, I used to just go out on the road with a buddy and with a blue lady incase I fancied a pint (of water!) on the way round. Then we would sometimes drive the route to see how far it was!

Cheers

Rossi


----------



## aymes

There's a website called walk jog run (if you google it it should come up) which is pretty good, you can plot your own routes or use other people's.

I use Nike +, it's a sensor that you put in your trainer which connets to your ipod to record your distance, pace, time etc and then upload it to their website, on their you can also have a look at other people's running routes. I'd imagine you can get access to the routes if you just sign up event if you're not uploading any data. I would recommend Nike + though, certainly not a necessity for running but I find it hugely motivational.


----------



## rossi_mac

sounds good I'll have a look now.

As for nike+ i'm sure it's great but I've got a good pair of asics, and little cash!and haven't run with music for ages, so will give that a miss (for now), I don't actually own an ipod myself! My wife does. Hey don't think I don't dig music cause I do!


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> sounds good I'll have a look now.
> 
> As for nike+ i'm sure it's great but I've got a good pair of asics, and little cash!and haven't run with music for ages, so will give that a miss (for now), I don't actually own an ipod myself! My wife does. Hey don't think I don't dig music cause I do!



I use a garmin forerunner, which has a similar site to the nike+, although I've never bothered with it. Whereabouts do you live? I was blessed in my early running days to live on the west side of Sheffield, with access to all the parks that lead out to the Peak District for longer runs. In Folkestone, I was more restricted, just running out along the coast to Hythe etc. Now, I have explored the local area around Southampton and found some routes linking parks and quiet roads, plus one or two more ambitious runs out along the Solent coast. I've tried checking out some New Forest routes, but haven't found too many suitable yet. Find a map and explore! Best to walk a route first and see how the traffic and terrain are (how steep the hills are!) before running it, I find.

I, too, swear by asics!


----------



## Einstein

I have started to use a Garmin Vista GPS, its for walking not running, as it isn't wrist worn, but is very good under heavy forest coverage and deep valleys.

When I get home I connect it via USB to my laptop then feed the track into Quo 2 from Mapyx - where against the 1.25,000 scale OS maps of the area it plots the distance, times and elevations as a route over the OS map.

This can then be downloaded to the GPS and used as a navigation system I understand the software works with all Garmin GPS units, and can be used to plot a route and upload it to the GPS for guidance.

So far on a couple of 2 hour walks through some interesting terrain its coped very well and I've run it today to plot a 200 mile jouney, which I've done today.

The data can also be overlaid into Google earth and various other exercise sites.

We use it more for plotting where we walk as up and down some of the hills can be most deceptive and make estimating how far we've walked.

The next option is to get one of their cheaper basis ones, plus a carry bag for the dog, to see how far he travels compared to me!


----------



## mikep1979

garmins are great to help plan routes for runs and stuff, but as a runner i like nothing better than to just get my tunes on and go lol.


----------



## Northerner

mikep1979 said:


> garmins are great to help plan routes for runs and stuff, but as a runner i like nothing better than to just get my tunes on and go lol.



I just use mine to time the runs and measure distance accurately. There are all sorts of features that are far too fiddly for me to bother with! I don't like to run with music (apart from the 'Eye of the Tiger' running through my head occasionally) - I prefer to take in the sights and sounds that surround me. I try to run away from roads/traffic as much as possible.


----------



## rossi_mac

That would be interesting - to see how much further your dog (bruce?) goes than you!

Cheers guys there's a lot of technology out there to assist us.

I live sw london, yes lots of traffic but plenty of green space too, well for the time being. I used to do a 2-3 laps of Richmond park in my prime.

I've set a 4.5 mile course for tomorrow night with some greenery and some hills, I hope I get of my ass and do it!

How much carb loading do you people do before a run? I guess this will take a little while to work out how my body works!

Cheers again.


----------



## mikep1979

Northerner said:


> I just use mine to time the runs and measure distance accurately. There are all sorts of features that are far too fiddly for me to bother with! I don't like to run with music (apart from the 'Eye of the Tiger' running through my head occasionally) - I prefer to take in the sights and sounds that surround me. I try to run away from roads/traffic as much as possible.



i tend to use the bike to measure my distance as i use a smiliar route for each. but i do have the music on as it keeps me focused more


----------



## rossi_mac

my bikes a bit knackered at the moment, but good idea.

I'll get some music sorted out soon I think, but want to get on the road first


----------



## mikep1979

rossi_mac said:


> my bikes a bit knackered at the moment, but good idea.
> 
> I'll get some music sorted out soon I think, but want to get on the road first



lol i recently invested in a very new bike. carbonfibre the works. it was a little costly but for what i plan to use it for i kinda needed it lol


----------



## rossi_mac

I used to be quite into bikes, about 10 years ago, my word have things changed!

My bike is a specialized rock hopper bought it in cash converters (what happened to that shop?) for ?250.

It could do with some investment!


----------



## mikep1979

rossi_mac said:


> I used to be quite into bikes, about 10 years ago, my word have things changed!
> 
> My bike is a specialized rock hopper bought it in cash converters (what happened to that shop?) for ?250.
> 
> It could do with some investment!



lol im into the roadbikes. love to get out and zoom off. gets to something when i can get across liverpool quicker than my mate in his car lol


----------



## rossi_mac

I intend to get it ship shape this summer, then when we move I'll cycle to work, it will then only be about 5 miles.

Hey in my youth I spent a summer commuting 30 miles (15miles am., 15 miles pm) to get to a poxy summer job. I never noticed the pollution at first, but it ddn't take long! I soon mastered they way to wear and sweat profusly from one of those pollution masks.


----------



## Einstein

rossi_mac said:


> I used to be quite into bikes, about 10 years ago, my word have things changed!
> 
> My bike is a specialized rock hopper bought it in cash converters (what happened to that shop?) for ?250.
> 
> It could do with some investment!


 
Still a cash convertors in Salisbury - well I think thats what they're called...


----------



## Einstein

rossi_mac said:


> That would be interesting - to see how much further your dog (bruce?) goes than you!


 
Oooh, I have a rough idea 2-3 perhaps four times further than I walk - at least I hope so, on open fields we'd expect them to do 10-15 miles.


----------



## rossi_mac

I saw an advert for cash converters on the telly or online last night (I think - unless I dreamt it) might have a dig to see where my nearest one is these days.


----------



## rossi_mac

Just been for a run, forst time I've been on a follow up run within1 month of first for years!

So I woke st 5.9 had breaky cereal and bannana, injected 2 units.
jogged for 45 mins, not too hard/intense.
Tested when I got back I was at 7.4, shouldn't it have been lower, or am I still digesting breakfast? Do I need to keep an extra eye on levels for rest of day, as I've done some exercise?


----------



## mikep1979

rossi_mac said:


> Just been for a run, forst time I've been on a follow up run within1 month of first for years!
> 
> So I woke st 5.9 had breaky cereal and bannana, injected 2 units.
> jogged for 45 mins, not too hard/intense.
> Tested when I got back I was at 7.4, shouldn't it have been lower, or am I still digesting breakfast? Do I need to keep an extra eye on levels for rest of day, as I've done some exercise?



how many units do you normally take???


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> Just been for a run, forst time I've been on a follow up run within1 month of first for years!
> 
> So I woke st 5.9 had breaky cereal and bannana, injected 2 units.
> jogged for 45 mins, not too hard/intense.
> Tested when I got back I was at 7.4, shouldn't it have been lower, or am I still digesting breakfast? Do I need to keep an extra eye on levels for rest of day, as I've done some exercise?



How soon after your breakfast did you go out? I usually wait a couple of hours as otherwise I find it makes me nauseous running with undigested food in my stomach (I used to run before eating in the 'Good old days'). I check before and after and sometimed my levels have risen slightly, sometimes fallen slightly. I think as long as they haven't radically changed you're OK. For longer runs you may need extra carbs. I find that my levels are affected for about 40 hours, so reduce my insulin by around 10% for that period. I don't run every day, I've always been nervous about overtraining since my leg snapped!


----------



## Copepod

*Route planning websites for running*

One of the best known websites is www.mapmyrun.com I've never used it, but have heard good recommendations. I tend to use Tracklogs software, based on OS maps, as it's loaded on our PC.


----------



## rossi_mac

mikep1979 said:


> how many units do you normally take???



Well lately I'm still trying to work out my ratio as I think I 'm coming out of honeymooning, but for same breaky I would inject 4 usually



Northerner said:


> How soon after your breakfast did you go out?



Pretty much within 20 mins. I would of left it longer but I was happy to hit the road to be honest.

Since that run I 've done a 6 mile bike ride, again not too intense, but haven't had any strange reaction with levels, except a sore bum from my saddle!

I guess I'm taking it too easy at the mo to effect my levels?

Cheers for the words again guys.


----------

